# Twins Muay Thai short sizes



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

I've seen a couple of pairs of Twins Muay Thai shorts I wanna buy on the internet but I'm worried about them not fitting properly at 30 quid a pop. I'm guessing the shorts are made for the average asian body type due to the way the sizing chart works on the website. I'm 6'3 with a 34 waist but sometimes I am a 32 waist depending on the make etc . . . I'm guessing i'm gonna be an XL or XXL as they both cover 34 waist but I'm not sure which size I should get, dont want them to be either dead tight or hanging off me and cant be bothered with the hassle of having to send them back and wait for an exchange for weeks etc . . . Anyone got any of these shorts and know how the fit is - tight or loose on the waist, long or short in the leg etc . . . ???

Nice one guys.


----------



## DaveMT (Nov 17, 2009)

im 5"11, with a 30 inch waist and i wear a large in twins shorts

what you're saying is right though, their sizes are based on a typical asian male build, which is generally smaller than a white male


----------



## DaveMT (Nov 17, 2009)

another thing to add, the elastic is pretty fierce on twins shorts so even if you do buy a pair that are a tad too small you should be able to comfortably wear them without feeling cut off at the stomach, the only issue is that they will be shorter, as well as waist size, the different sizes differ in leg length by a couple of inches per size


----------



## Helix1x (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice one Dave. Yeah sounds like I'd be best with the XXL then I reckon.

Cheers mate.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

can you let me know how they fit if you get the XXL


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Same, would like to know how they fit, im 33w, 5'7.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

XXL should fit a 33 waist fine ive got 3 pairs of XXL and im a 31/32 waist


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

marc said:


> XXL should fit a 33 waist fine ive got 3 pairs of XXL and im a 31/32 waist


Dude, nice one.

Waiting for my card to arrive and Ill get a pair in that size.

Thanks.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Agree with Marc...I have the same, and their all XXL - can't you e-mail or contact the store/seller just to be sure????.

I have been on a site recently and although the brand I was looking at where not Twins I noticed these shorts had more traditional (i.e UK) sizes....if proper Twins tho can't see anything other than XXL going near you.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive received my Twins shorts, went with XL in the end.

They fit me like a glove, wore them yesterday, did different kicks, knees, no probs at all.

Even did a bit of wrestling, no probs again.


----------

